# Subcontractors wanted: Syracuse, NY northern suburbs



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking for subcontractors for the 14-15 season, for residential and light commercial plowing in northern suburbs of Syracuse, NY.

Baldwinsville, Liverpool, Phoenix

Must have reliable equipment, AM/PM availability, and cell phone.

Looking for 3 or 4 subs for full time commitments. Also looking for subs for back up/fill in work.

Please PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump.......


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Ttt........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do I get a finders fee?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156251


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

grandview;1831946 said:


> Do I get a finders fee?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156251


You're only up the road an hour or two... If it works out, I'll come buy you a beer... or three


----------

